# Ruger Redhawk conversion questions



## 220GSR (Jul 23, 2007)

I have been looking at a couple of options for a .45acp Ruger revolver.
I have seen a couple of customs sites on the web offering moon clip cylinder conversions making it possible to shoot .45acp out of a .45 colt cylinder. .45 colt is about twice the price of .45acp where i live in CA.

Are these conversions safe for one (would they shave off some the jacket because of the shorter round, would it cause erosion and excesive wear in the chambers, etc)? 

Also, has anyone had this done and whom would you recommend for the conversion.
Despite some of the web sites i have found touting the use of .45 acp i haven't found Redhawk moonclips for them, anyone know of any?

I have looked at the Blackhawks also (there will be recommendations for the convertible, i know, good gun) but with all the stuff i would want to do with that, well thats just another thread in itself. A Super blackhawk convertible *drool

My base gun would have to be a 4 inch Redawk in .45 colt as i don't think i could find one of the older 7.5 inchers, would the standard wood grips fit in place of the hogue (i prefer the feel of the wood grips)?
thanks to all in advance


----------

